# How to find shad?



## Fargus

Unfortunately I did not have the fortune of having someone show me the ropes of cast netting / bait catching while I was growing up. I have become somewhat proficient (at best) at throwing a net, but being able to throw a net does not mean you will end up with bait in said net. 

What do I need to look for to find shad?


----------



## bb1234

Yea the net is a bit frustrating, I have to say though, learn. If the textbook style doesnt work, try your own style. I developed my own style that freaks people out, but works even better than the text book. I wad everything up in my strong arm and twist hard, while keeping the rope in the other hand loosely, letting it go as needed. I have had pretty good luck finding shad at boatramps, or small creek channels that dead end. Any running water usually holds em also. hOpe this helps.


----------



## shadslinger

What lake?


----------



## bb1234

I mainly fish north, cooper, lavon, pat mayse. Of course summer is easier to catch em.


----------



## shadslinger

1 cast before sunrise is sometimes the best way to get shad anywhere you go. If you have a place where there is a constant light on all night you can usually find them around it at night or first thing in the morning. Like a marina with boat slips. Any kind of hot/warm water discharge will hold lots of shad in the winter.
I like to throw in boat ramps early in the morning before sunrise, the ramps are usually clear of net grabbing obstacles and hold shad most of the year. Right now, the middle of winter,they are out in the river channel and you often need extra rope tied to to the net to reach them.


----------



## tarboy55

What is the best way to throw a cast net? Wad it in one hand and twist hard. Never heard it that way. i grad with one hand use the other hand to open net and throw in a cirle movement works sometime would like it open in a circl everytime how do you that.


----------



## Fargus

shadslinger said:


> What lake?


I will be jugging, along with some rod and reel, on Conroe Wed afternoon and night into Thursday A.M. But am basically seeking generic info that can be applied to any lake.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## bb1234

The way I throw is a little confusing, but it produces an awesome spiral everytime(if i throw it right). Im a right hander- The rope is in my left hand, with my right hand I grab the top plastic part of the net holding the net upright, then with my left-still holding the rope I reach down and grab the sinkers on the left hand side of the net, I then release the top plastic part w/ my right hand and about the middle way down of the net-i just grab a good wad(the majority of the net) in my right hand, still holding the other end with my left hand (sinkers) I then twist my body and arm and spin the net counter clock wise.
It doesnt always work, but i felt if i had the momentum in my strong arm, I could throw further and get it to spin.


----------



## jamesgreeson

Look at [perfectcirclethrownet] web site i've got one and it works every time.


----------



## shadslinger

Chris the info I gave you should work at any lake with a good shad population, not all of them do. The absolute best way to locate them on a given lake is asking commercial fishermen, trotliners, marina owners, etc..most are pretty good about giving you the strait scoop on where they are to be found. This time of is tough, they are usually deep and in the river channels. That takes a little adjustment in what you do. A bigger net, the biggest that you can throw and a heavy net that sinks fast. Since they are deep they can see it coming and dodge it if it is a small net. You usually have to tie some extra line to the net to get them deeper than 10' or so. Good luck, and post a report when you catch them.
SS


----------



## yakfishin

If you are fishing in a river channel or sure rounding area's watch for lite flicking on the water. IDLE over to the area and check dept finder for bait. Alos alot of times I will see large shadow looking areas that are large schools of shad. Good luck!


----------



## Rangermike72

I am a new member and hope not to impose. I normally fish with my family at the Port of Liberty, aka the "cut", located on the Trinity River in Liberty, Texas. I have found through trial and error that I can't find shad during the day. At night I can cast 5-10 times and catch 4 gallons. Remember I am basically fishing dead water as it is cut off from the river, it needs dredging very bad. When I was a kid you could access the cut through the river but you are not able to do that now. I have not ever fished a lake and hope to learn. Hope this helps. Dilly :help:


----------



## cookie

rangermike have you had any trouble with punks messing with your vehicle i have want to jug that area but have hear trucks arnt to safe


----------

